# Which socks?



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I have the ThirtyTwo socks that I got last year. 
A week ago I also purchased the Nike Vapen boots and I've been wearing them at home from time to time to start the break in process.

While wearing it I realized that the socks felt kinda thick and after a while I was getting sweaty (probably due to home temperature)

I will be riding in the east coast, mostly in catskills or VT so I don't think it'll be really cold, which I don't feel cold easily and even I do, I don't really care, I just keep on riding..

I've been looking at some socks to replace my ThirtyTwo socks. Something thinner maybe, maybe softer.. I saw the PhD merinol wool socks but I wanted to get your opinion too..

So, which socks you think are the most comfortable?


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I've tried maybe six different socks and my best experience has been with the Smartwoool pHd snowboarding socks. I really love those socks. I've never been hot, never been cold... So worth the money.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I've got some relatively thin Dakine socks that do the job. Can't find a link though...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just get a bunch of pairs. After a bit, the heels blow out on all of them anyway.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

sangsters said:


> I've tried maybe six different socks and my best experience has been with the Smartwoool pHd snowboarding socks. I really love those socks. I've never been hot, never been cold... So worth the money.


gotcha.. I think they have many models as I saw from the website.. Which model you have?


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

SmartWool PhD Snowboard Medium Socks - Merino Wool (For Men and Women) - Save 37%

The medium weight work best for me and my boots. I usually buy seconds from Sierra Trading Post (excellent return policy) and see which thickness works best.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

sangsters said:


> SmartWool PhD Snowboard Medium Socks - Merino Wool (For Men and Women) - Save 37%
> 
> The medium weight work best for me and my boots. I usually buy seconds from Sierra Trading Post (excellent return policy) and see which thickness works best.


Thanks for the link but they don't have my size..

Should I go for medium socks or light socks? I'll be mainly riding in east coast in catskills or vermont so I don't know how thick I need..


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 smartwool phd's

i have multiple pairs in multiple weights also for day to day activities. look for them on sale, collect, make all your other socks sadface.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> +1 smartwool phd's
> 
> i have multiple pairs in multiple weights also for day to day activities. look for them on sale, collect, make all your other socks sadface.


Any ideas where I can find them on sale? I'm looking on Google but I thought you might know a place where I can find them on sale..

Thanks!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rei outlet (www), backcountry, various online outfitters have them on sale from time to time. sometimes i just grab one pair when i'm getting something thats more $$$ like picking up my pass or something...


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

druj said:


> Any ideas where I can find them on sale? I'm looking on Google but I thought you might know a place where I can find them on sale..
> 
> Thanks!!!


Plenty on Ebay


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

druj said:


> Thanks for the link but they don't have my size..
> 
> Should I go for medium socks or light socks? I'll be mainly riding in east coast in catskills or vermont so I don't know how thick I need..


1) Thickness is going to be based on the fit of your boot. Medium is what works for me in my boots. YMMV.

2) You can put a stock update email request (for size) in at Sierra Trading Post. That's what I do -- when they come in, the site sends the email and I buy.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Catskills or Vermont? Probably a thin pair for daily use, a medium for those really cold days. At the risk of beating a dead horse, no cotton!

Where I am it doesn't get all that cold, so I personally rock a thin pair for colder days, and go without socks otherwise. I find that my upper body is more prone to cold than my legs or feet.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

FWIW REI is running an internet sale right now through 28 November (started 18 November so selection is still good) and the PhDs are $18/pair.


----------

